# [D2G] Power up with camera button pressed: drivers?



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Any ideas on where to get the drivers for these 4 additional USB devices (one of which is probably a Serial Port) that show up if you connect the phone to a PC after powering it on with the Camera button pressed?


----------

